# Verslavingen > Roken >  Begin je net met stoppen met roken of ben je al gestopt. vertel het ons!

## SGN

Beste lezers,

Voor Stichting Gezondheid ben ik op zoek naar mensen die hun ervaringen willen delen door middel van het schrijven van blogs.
Het lijkt ons leuk als iemand kan bloggen over wat hij/zij mee maakt in het proces van het stoppen met roken, of over zijn of haar succesverhaal.

Lijkt het jou leuk om jouw ervaring 1 x per maand met mensen te delen die ook van plan zijn te stoppen met roken? Wordt dan onze gast blogger en krijg toegang tot tools die wij aanbieden op het gebied van gezondheid.

Interesse of vragen? Neem dan contact op via mail!

[email protected]

----------

